# Did anybody ever use these ALMOND leaves in their breeding tanks?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I was just browsing Aquabid and noticed these Almond Leaves that are supposed to make the water softer and more acidic (perfect for Bumblebees).

Here is the auction and pictures.....if anybody has any comments about these then let me know. Read this as it is kind of interesting.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?breeding&1137564889



> Indian almond leaves have been widely used by Asian breeders of tropical fish to stimulate breeding and promote health and vitality in tropical fish. Other beneficial use of Indian almond leaves include:
> 
> * act as a tonic
> * enhance fertility
> ...


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have seen them and have not use it...I will guess DIY Co2 will do the same, but I migth be wrong.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

milalic said:


> I have seen them and have not use it...I will guess DIY Co2 will do the same, but I migth be wrong.


There is a guy on Aquabid from Germany that sells Snowball shrimp (very expensive by the way) and if you look at his picture he has leaves in the tank. I don't think they are Almond Leaves but they are definitely dried leaves. I wonder if that helps any or if it was for display purposes. I'll e-mail him and find out. But then again, I don't think it is for display purposes since he has this on a metal stand that covers some of the tank.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

He also has crays and he uses them for them...


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> There is a guy on Aquabid from Germany that sells Snowball shrimp (very expensive by the way) and if you look at his picture he has leaves in the tank. I don't think they are Almond Leaves but they are definitely dried leaves. I wonder if that helps any or if it was for display purposes. I'll e-mail him and find out. But then again, I don't think it is for display purposes since he has this on a metal stand that covers some of the tank.


Snowball are expensive.They are not available in the market as cherry and other shrimp...expect to pay $6-7 each.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

milalic said:


> Snowball are expensive.They are not available in the market as cherry and other shrimp...expect to pay $6-7 each.


That's not a problem......it's the shipping that makes me a bit . I guess it's because they are from Germany.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks like he is using oak leaves with those snowballs.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

gnatster said:


> Looks like he is using oak leaves with those snowballs.


What is your opinion on these almond leaves?


----------



## cdawson (Dec 14, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> What is your opinion on these almond leaves?


Depending on how soft/hard your water is even a few leaves could acidify your water a little much.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I don't think they are 'necessary' but I used Indian Almond leaves that were made into tea bags for about a year with my shrimp (and I have super soft water already). I like the tannins, but the 'tea bags' got way too expensive for me -- and now a large piece of driftwood provides my tannins. It's really up to you. Just make sure you remove them before they start to decay and affect your water quality.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> I don't think they are 'necessary' but I used Indian Almond leaves that were made into tea bags for about a year with my shrimp (and I have super soft water already). I like the tannins, but the 'tea bags' got way too expensive for me -- and now a large piece of driftwood provides my tannins. It's really up to you. Just make sure you remove them before they start to decay and affect your water quality.


What is your PH with the driftwood?

Thanks


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I haven't tested my ph in that tank in forever, so I don't know.... Are you going to use co2 in that tank? If so, I wouldn't worry about reducing ph. What is your ph at again?


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> I haven't tested my ph in that tank in forever, so I don't know.... Are you going to use co2 in that tank? If so, I wouldn't worry about reducing ph. What is your ph at again?


The PH is at a 7.0 but I will not be using Co2 in this tank.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

A ph of 7 is not that high...I would leave it as is unless you are partial to tannins in your water. I tend to like that yellowish/brown tint it takes on with the tannins.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I use those almond leaves (The guy that sells those on aquabid lived like 15-20 minutes from me LOL) in my 10g biotope. I like the look they give  of course, I have to break them up since they are so big LOL.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Gomer said:


> I use those almond leaves (The guy that sells those on aquabid lived like 15-20 minutes from me LOL) in my 10g biotope. I like the look they give  of course, I have to break them up since they are so big LOL.


in your opinion, what are the benefits on using them apart from looks?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Dear Everyone...
these leaves are great!! Over here in singapore almost ALL the fish shops use them and many many many aquarist alike use them.. i personally use them for my wild bettas and tetra collection for close to 7yrs now... generally...you can use them for many species of acidic water loving fishes.

They are commonly known as "ketapang" leaves in the malay language over here. Great stuff. lowers ph for the water and softens it. also serves as an antibacterial.. although it will stain your water a little brownish.. but thats what the fish like i guess.. i dont ever buy blackwater extract anymore.. jsut a few of these leaves dried in the sun, washed and then soaked for a week in a bottle.. if you are into breeding SEA and tropical fishes.. you dont know waht you're missing if you're not using it.. which i guess doesn't hurt.

i dont know if the tree grows over there but its all over here and if anyone wants some i can ship but that would depend on if i have time to go pick some up from the ground..


----------



## jrtiberius (Dec 1, 2005)

I’ve been using Indian almond leaves for years and have had wonderful results with them. They really do work wonders, and you will have healthier fish using them. Also, Majestic Betta is a reputable seller and highly respected in the betta breeder circles.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I have used them when I had my breeding tanks running for my Bettas. I haven't used them for a while though. I even found a place online that sold the seeds for the trees but I haven't been able to get one to sprout yet. Any idea on how I can get them to sprout, the seeds are really thick hulled? I wanted to put one in my greenhouse.


----------



## T_om (Dec 23, 2004)

kimbm04r said:


> I have used them when I had my breeding tanks running for my Bettas. I haven't used them for a while though. I even found a place online that sold the seeds for the trees but I haven't been able to get one to sprout yet. Any idea on how I can get them to sprout, the seeds are really thick hulled? I wanted to put one in my greenhouse.


Take a file or wood rasp and file down a small area of the outer shell. About the size of a dime. Just enough so you are through the outer husk and you see a change of color.

Put the seed in a glass of water overnight, then plant about two inches deep in well-drained potting soil.

Tom


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

You can also cut through the hull with a razor blade, then soak overnight. You'll know you've gotten deep enough when there is a swelling of the seed after soaking. Do not soak longer than overnight.
If this doesn't work, it may be that the tree needs a cold treatment or something else to stimulate germination.
You can also try a gibberellic acid solution soak.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I just went into my backyard and collected a shopping bag full of Oak Leaves. Once I brought them inside I proceeded to wash them carefully to make sure there were no critters or mold on them. I only threw in 10 leaves in my 15 gallon and I must tell you that they look great underwater among the green plants. The reason why I chose Oak Leaves is that a fellow shrimp keeper said that he keeps them in all his tanks because the snails and shrimp actually eat them. He also said that when he gets shrimp deliveries from Singapore they always stuff the bags with dried leaves as well. I am not confortable having my water at a ph of 7.0 especially since my Bumblebee's are ready to drop babies in the next 2-3 days. (I can see the little eyes)

Hopefully I'll have time to take pictures.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It is interesting that you should say to file down the seed coat and soak over night. That is exactly what my Grandfather used to tell me. However when i tried it, usually the seeds would become rotten when planted in the soil and would consequently not sprout. Any idea what might have caused this?

Perhaps i soaked too long? How many hours exactly is "overnight"?


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Probably did soak too long, or you kept the soil that you planted the seed in too moist. A good seed to try this technique on initially is lupins. A packet of these can be found for less than a dollar and provides valuable practice. I've used this technique on a variety of seeds, including lupins, sweet peas, grapes, tropical plants, etc.
I first make a nick in the seed coat, place it in water and leave for an hour. If I made a deep enough nick, it should look significantly swollen in this amount of time (say I nick the seed coat of ten lupins, I expect five or more should have recieved a thorough enough nick to look engorged in an hour). Those I pull at that point and plant. The rest I leave soak overnight (8 hours or so) then plant. I am able to tell by looking at the seed if it is taking up water. Even if it is not taking up water, I would not leave it longer than overnight, I would make another nick and plant it (or just plant it).
Another key is not to nick too deeply. If you nick too deeply you can damage tissue essential to growth of the seedling.
I usually CAREFULLY use a razor blade, pointing away from me, and act like I am taking a minute scraping from a corner. I may have to repeat this until I am through the seed coat. 
How careful I am also depends on the value of the seed and how many I have to do.
Another thing to look into is if the species you are working with requires a period of cold (stratification) to germinate. With grapes we used a treatment of GA to shorten the amount of cold treatment required and to enhance germination.
Phew.
Fun.


----------

